# Hog Hunting Lease Available in Middle GA



## ProHunter (Jun 28, 2007)

I have 1,200 acres of prime hunting land located in Johnson Co. with lots of wild hogs that I would like to lease for Hog Hunting Only by the week or by the month.   Hog Hunting would be available outside of deer and turkey seasons.  Price for Hog Hunting Only leases are $500 per week per hunter or $1250 per month per hunter.  Limit of 3 hunters per week.  Stands are already in place.  If interested, please send PM or call (478) 278-6489.


----------



## QUACKHEAD (Jun 28, 2007)

PM SENT


----------



## snipehunter (Jun 28, 2007)

Where is Johnson county


----------



## gadeerwoman (Jun 28, 2007)

SnipeHunter, that's around Wrightsville (mid-east part of state east of Dublin and south of Sandersville).


----------



## outdoordon (Jun 28, 2007)

*Thank god*

I sure am glad in Fla. you do not have to pay to hog hunt.


----------



## brofoster (Jun 29, 2007)

My Lord, why not just buy a hog for that type of money?


----------



## hogdawg (Jun 29, 2007)

Them ATL boys will fork it out.


----------



## GA DAWG (Jun 29, 2007)

Its his land and I dont recall him asking for opinions on his price !!!!!!!


----------



## ProHunter (Jul 6, 2007)

Thanks for your comment, GA DAWG!  

I was just trying to find a way to raise some revenue to offset the high cost of managing my hunting property.  As most of you all know, most good hunting leases  are very expensive now days.  They are running $10-15 per acre in my area.  Also, there are many guys out there that love to hog hunt and do not have access to good hog hunting!  I am currently overrun with wild hogs and I was looking for a way to provide quality hog hunting for a few guys!!!


----------



## GA DAWG (Jul 6, 2007)

Maybe try weekend hunts for say 250...... Youd make as much and the price would not scare folks away.


----------



## buddylee (Jul 8, 2007)

Not to be rude but your price for hunting is way off compared to the average. I just joined a club that was over run with hogs. I paid $1200 to hunt there with my dogs. That was for hunting from close of deer season to the start of deer season. If the hogs are that bad on your place, you should let me run my dogs there and you can charge folks to come along and kill them a hog with dogs . We have thinned out the hogs for quite a few farmers and hunting clubs. We get to hunt and they get rid of their hog.


----------



## snipehunter (Jul 8, 2007)

Buddy Lee, how much do you charge to take someone hog hunting


----------



## Craig Knight (Jul 8, 2007)

ProHunter said:


> Thanks for your comment, GA DAWG!
> 
> I was just trying to find a way to raise some revenue to offset the high cost of managing my hunting property.  As most of you all know, most good hunting leases  are very expensive now days.  They are running $10-15 per acre in my area.  Also, there are many guys out there that love to hog hunt and do not have access to good hog hunting!  I am currently overrun with wild hogs and I was looking for a way to provide quality hog hunting for a few guys!!!



Not trying to put you or your club down but $10-$15 per acre is about what all of can expect to pay. BUt For what you are asking per week and per month most people will , can, or already have joined a club where they can hunt them year round. How much is a membership for a year in the club ?


----------



## buddylee (Jul 8, 2007)

*how much*

Never charged anyone to go hunting. We do take friends along sometimes but not the same person all the time as good dogs are hard to find and not cheap to maintain. If someone has somewhere to go such as private property or a club they can obviously go if going on their property and with us other places. I know a few folks who always want to go but never want to help train or raise dogs and that is not fair.


----------



## snipehunter (Jul 8, 2007)

I may have a place.  I will try and call him and see if he is still seeing hogs


----------



## firebreather (Jul 9, 2007)

*hogs*



brofoster said:


> My Lord, why not just buy a hog for that type of money?



at that price your wantin to pay your taxes off hogs and hunt deer 4 free no thanks i'll stick to my club chances looking to hunt hogs but you must guarrantee hogzilla


----------



## buddylee (Jul 9, 2007)

*hogs*

SNIPEHUNTER. Just send me a P.M. if you find out about the spot. I usually check here every few days.


----------

